# I have a Special request of Pleco Breeders



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I have got some info in the last couple of days, But,
Anyone that breeds Plecos, I would like to see Pictures of the 
the caves that yours breed in and what the pleco is.......
Very hard to find Pictures of the caves on line and I have burned up 
the search engines trying to find any.
Pleco Forums has allot of pics of the fish but not the caves.
Thanks for the help Guys,


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Mr. A, take a gander at Barbie's website(the pleco goddess)

www.fishaholics.org

She has so many if you still havin a hard time finding some info there, let me know i can track down some photo's for you tonite.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Try this link http://www.rosenthalpottery.com/cavecatalog.html


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the Links, Thwm should show me What I wanting to see, If I need any other Helps I'll holla.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

Howdy! For Hypancistrus, you want the cave to be the width of the male, with one pectoral most of the way extended, just tall enough he can get in comfortably, and one and half times his length. That formula allows you to conform the caves to different fish. Peckoltia should use the same dimensions. Ancistrus seem to prefer round caves with small doors at my house, but in all honesty, I've seen pictures of spawns they've had out in the open in a bare tank . Hope that helps! If you're planning to work with other species, yell and I can check into their needs.

Barbie


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Barbie!!! Welcome, glad to see ya made it!


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been registered here for years, I just rarely post  I don't mind answering questions on my favorite topics though!

Barbie


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: Barbie that you have been registered here for years seem very likely, considering your age. But I take it you are the same Barbie from Plecofanatics?


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

Last time I checked it was impolite to make assumptions about a ladies age, but yes, I'm the only Barbie that I know of, actually. Numerous Barbs around, but those aren't me . I'm actually more the Barbie from fishahoilcs.org and planetcatfish.com, truth be known!

Barbie


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I am not assuming anything. You list it as 104 years, that's pretty much up there in my book. :lol:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Barbie has helped me with support/breeding tips/ and motivation for several of my - now - breeding colonies.  Most recently...my zebra plecos! VERY happy to see you here Barbie. :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, well she still looks and feels young


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

LOL I didn't realize I left it at the default age . I didn't really pay attention when I reregistered after the forum went fubar . And MP you just wish you knew how I felt 

Barbie


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

104 year old Barbie? My sister will love that.. hah ha!


----------

